# Ross deluxe



## Jacob (Jan 15, 2020)

Can anybody help me with some info on this bike I got it as a trade-in towards money owed for work my company performed now I got to try to figure out if it’s worth anything and what it is because I can’t find much info online about it.  Supposedly it’s been sitting for the last 35 years in her garage.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 18, 2020)

Serial # should be R, then the next two digits are the year, so 'R65000' is a 1965. Because it's a 24" bike, collector value/interest is minimal.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 18, 2020)

Great rack set up!


----------



## Sven (Jan 18, 2020)

Yeah I dont understand that rack set up.


----------



## Roger Henning (Jan 19, 2020)

Someone put the factory rack on top of a common light weight rack from the bike boom era.  Maybe to make it stronger but I can't see a reason for doing it.  Roger


----------



## Scout Evans (Jan 31, 2020)

The girls/womens bikes don't have much resale value, but I think they are well worth saving. That 24" bike is good for shorter riders, around 5' tall riders will feel just right on that bike. Maybe it was modded to deliver newspapers with those baskets. The seat is all the way up, so a taller person was using it. They also raised the handlbar stem way up, maybe too high, past the safety mark. I would take the baskets off along with the alloy rack and just keep it as it came with the blue rear rack. The turn signals were a popular addon in the late 60's. Everything else looks like what came with the bike new, just missing one grip. The graphics are all there, so I would clean it up and wax it and keep it around for shorter or younger people who wanted to take a ride on a classic. The tank may have old D cell batteries that need to be taken out to prevent corrosion.  I think Adamtinkerer is pretty close to guessing the year around 65. As he said, Ross serial # will ID it.


----------

